# Contador riding in Sausalito, Tuesday, 10/4



## DionSF (Apr 22, 2009)

Supposedly out of Mike's Bikes. Can't find anymore details.....


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Keep an eye on his Twitter

Twitter


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I kinda feel like a kid, tempted to skip school (college) for this if it's not exclusive.


I'm guessing he's heading to Mt. Tam, and dropping everyone?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Ventruck said:


> I kinda feel like a kid, tempted to skip school (college) for this if it's not exclusive.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing he's heading to Mt. Tam, and dropping everyone?


Do it! When if you lifetime will you ever have a chance to ride with Alberto Contador? I would call in sick if I lived there!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

burgrat said:


> Do it! When if you lifetime will you ever have a chance to ride with Alberto Contador? I would call in sick if I lived there!


Still in a mind**** trying to decide. :crazy: It'd mean I'm skipping college classes I'm already not so on top of (in terms of success, not work ethic nonetheless). Doesn't help that I'm using a rickety wheelset until the new ones come next weekend

But at the same, this is the figure I've always tried to match in terms of bike setup and pedaling form. Obviously I'm nowhere as fast, but just being able to possibly see it firsthand would be something. I mean I'd want to meet this guy before LA and Jackie Chan.

Have any new details surfaced though? Neither his twitter or Mike's Bikes is saying anything.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

burgrat said:


> Keep an eye on his Twitter
> 
> Twitter


that's so cool....
too bad work gets in the way
:mad2:


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

would it be funny to ride with him then throw a chain just to see if he slows down and wait?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Ventruck said:


> I mean I'd want to meet this guy before LA and Jackie Chan.


If it means that much to you, then you have to go. Chances like this do not come up often, and this is probably a one-time only event. I'd guess that Contador is over here to work with Specialized on bikes and kit, and probably to fulfil some sponsorship requirements.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmm... it's gonna rain tomorrow. wonder if the ride is still on.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

CoLiKe20 said:


> Hmm... it's gonna rain tomorrow. wonder if the ride is still on.


Im sure there will still be a ride, just wont be any fun with all the fresh oil. Its raining here pretty good and doesnt look like its stopping anytime soon.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

You can still find good meat in Sausalito. Not that tainted Spanish crap.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

you won't be able to concentrate in class since you'll be "regretting" not going, so you might as well go. besides, there'll be another class the next week, but there won't be a contador ride next week.


----------



## DionSF (Apr 22, 2009)

*via twitter*

albertocontador Alberto Contador 
Hello Bay Area.Come join me for a road ride tomorrow in Sausalito.We will leave Mike's Bikes in Sausalito at noon to do the Paradise Loop"


----------



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

From Mike's Bikes site: "Join us for a very special event! Rain or shine, we'll be riding the Paradise Loop with Alberto Contador on Tuesday 10/4. Call in sick and be there! We roll from Mike's Bikes of Sausalito at noon"


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

*rain gear just in case..*

The weather is so fickle, tomorrow may be all sun. But just in case, and if I can come, I'll bring my raingear and borrow someone's fastest, sharpest, zoomiest digital cam.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll be the doofus who can't ride no-handed.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

My chick is there now...she said only about 50 people showed up. That was about 11:45.
Now I wish I had gone!


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Veni, Vidi, Vici: Bike Ride Profile | Tiburon con Contador near San Francisco | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

lastchild said:


> My chick is there now...she said only about 50 people showed up. That was about 11:45.
> Now I wish I had gone!



Final number was closer to 200


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, at 11:45, they were still doing a pre-ride, with less people, up Hawk hill.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

It was closing in on a hundred for the public ride. Bit frustrating for me as the group was overly anxious (no surprise) to get near him on the ride. I got rear ended, although luckily didn't go down. Group split upon stop lights. Desperate to find a wheel to hold onto as my effort to re-join came with no help.

BUT, I managed to get a pic with him


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Ventruck said:


> BUT, I managed to get a pic with him


So where are the pictures?!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

*you dare make Ventruck post a pic of himself on the public internets?*



ukbloke said:


> So where are the pictures?!


Especially without shades! Was _very_ lucky to catch a shot with him during pre-ride (you can tell I rushed there with a partly zipped jersey and sloppy arm warmers, ha). I tried to say a friendly "Hi" and "thanks", but I guess he was hesitant to speak as iirc he knows very little English. 

Fran was there too, but I didn't see him personally. Supposedly he climbs similarly to Alberto. I didn't snap any bikes although there was a McLaren Venge. AC rode a red/black S-Works Tarmac shown on Mike's Bikes twitter and facebook.

As I described, there wouldn't be a way for me to get a shot during the ride. Even if the group stayed together (supposedly there was going to be an organized rotation), it was turning into a bit of a hammerfest.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm glad you went! That would have been awesome.


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

DionSF, Thanks for posting about this. I had a fun 2 second ride with him!!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures and the video - very nice!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I have to ask...was he riding an SL3 or 4?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

RkFast said:


> I have to ask...was he riding an SL3 or 4?


It has internal cable routing (cables can be seen to go into the down tube), so that's an SL4. However, I think it was a bike borrowed from the shop. He probably travelled light for this publicity stop. I suspect he was in CA to get fitted for new bikes for next year (SL4, TT bike, and maybe Venge?) as well as other Specialized accessories. Perhaps they sought his opinions and ideas for future development too.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, I thought they were going to make this a weekly thing, dang!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> It has internal cable routing (cables can be seen to go into the down tube), so that's an SL4. However, I think it was a bike borrowed from the shop. He probably travelled light for this publicity stop. I suspect he was in CA to get fitted for new bikes for next year (SL4, TT bike, and maybe Venge?) as well as other Specialized accessories. Perhaps they sought his opinions and ideas for future development too.


Seems to be the case indeed:
Peloton

iirc, he hasn't even touched a Venge, and this is one of the few times he's been on an SL4.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

chidonchea said:


> DionSF, Thanks for posting about this. I had a fun 2 second ride with him!!


cool. I was at 38 seconds and 5:14. Showed to the wife.


----------

